# Monitor ein/ausschalten mit Java



## mecki (16. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: ich möchte den Monitor gezielt mit hilfe von Java bei bestimmten Ereignissen automatisch einschalten lassen, ohne dass dazu die Maus oder Tastatur verwendet werden muß. Automatisch Ausschalten nach einer bestimmten Zeit über die Energieverwaltung (Windows) funktioniert, aber wie bekomme ich ihn wieder an? Wäre schön, wenn mir hier jemand helfen kann...


----------



## AlArenal (16. Feb 2007)

Wenn du es in Java machen willst, musst du dir zunächst einen Roboter bauen. Den programmierst du dann in Java entsprechend, dass er dir dann wenn du es willst die Maus bewegt oder eine Taste auf der Tastatur drückt...


----------



## mecki (16. Feb 2007)

naja, auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, hilft mir aber nicht wirklich weiter.
Mir würde zur not schon ein externes Programm rechen, das ich von Java aus starten kann, wenn es überhaupt nicht anderst gehen sollte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Feb 2007)

Was hast du gegen Al's Lösung? Hast du's denn schon probiert?


----------



## mecki (17. Feb 2007)

Sorry, ich hatte das mit dem Roboter für einen Scherz gehalten, aber nach etwas Stöbern bin ich jetzt etwas schlauer.
habe es jetzt mit


```
new Robot().keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_SPACE);
```

gelöst. funktioniert bestens. vielen dank für den hinweis und sorry für das mißverständnis.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2007)

Wie schaltest du eigentlich den Monitor aus?!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2007)

mecki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Automatisch Ausschalten nach einer bestimmten Zeit über die Energieverwaltung (Windows) funktioniert,


----------



## mecki (17. Feb 2007)

Über die Eigenschaften der Anzeige -> Bildschirmschoner -> Energieverwaltung


----------



## thE_29 (19. Feb 2007)

Achso das..

Ich dachte er kann via JAVA den Monitor ausschalten..


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2007)

wenn dazu jemand eine Antwort kennt, würde mich das natürlich freuen


----------



## Wildcard (20. Feb 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn dazu jemand eine Antwort kennt, würde mich das natürlich freuen


Zu welcher Frage?
Monitor ausschalten? Wird mit Java schwierig...


----------



## unknown_member (21. Feb 2007)

Mit Java schon, denn Java ist nicht hardwarenah. Das bedeutet, du kannst nicht einfach auf alles zugreifen.

Wenn du das willst, programmiere mit C oder gleich direkt auf dem Prozessor, wobei das nicht gut ist, da das Programmieren auf dem Prozessor dann nur auf diesem einen Prozessor läuft.


Aber frag mich nichts zu C oder Programmieren auf dem Prozessor, hab ich noch nie gemacht. :wink:


----------

